# Seeking group in central florida



## jChristian (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm relatively new to the survivalist lifestyle and I do have my own supplies, unfortunately this has caused a lot of negative attention from family members and they refuse to purchase basic essentials that they would need and I can't afford to prepare for everyone in my family so I fear I will be forced to leave them behind. I'm seeking a group of like minded individuals that have a sense of comradory and are willing to give advice on preps.


----------

